# Rocks Brewing Build ...



## /// (29/6/13)

Well, I am still a homebrewer, so thought I'd put up some pics of the brewery build. Bit of a step up from a few old cut up kegs you might say ...

Will post from time to time, or as time allows.

Scotty


----------



## Crusty (29/6/13)

/// said:


> Well, I am still a homebrewer, so thought I'd put up some pics of the brewery build. Bit of a step up from a few old cut up kegs you might say ...
> 
> Will post from time to time, or as time allows.
> 
> Scotty


Looking great mate, really awesome.
You wouldn't need an assistant brewer by any chance...........


----------



## Florian (29/6/13)

You know you're a real brewer when...


----------



## The Village Idiot (29/6/13)

Was feeling pretty good about my new 50L Kettle then somebody has to show off. Brewery Envy!!! Although it probably wouldn't fit in the garage anyways.


----------



## /// (29/6/13)

Forgot this one, the new shed gunna look a bit like this .... yep wont fit in the garage ...


----------



## Bizier (29/6/13)

What on earth is that coil?



Is this for a giant HERMS ?


----------



## /// (29/6/13)

Bizier said:


> What on earth is that coil?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


C'mon mate, almost had to report that post ... HERMS .... lucky you did not mention BIAB ... (insert a smile right there ...)

Its the steam coil for the HLT ... you should know Fethers and I do not muck around.


----------



## Bizier (29/6/13)

Ohhh, I thought steam came out of the HLT, not into it. I still have so much to learn.

I noticed that you have no brass ball valves on your keggles, I can lend you one if you need.


----------



## /// (29/6/13)

Cheaper to heat via steam, i got 100hp of steam to heat that and the kettle ...


----------



## mash head (29/6/13)

Good stuff, a little bigger than what I am thinking about. Did you make all the stuff yourself or get someone else to do it?


----------



## O'Henry (29/6/13)

Looking pretty nice there. Can't wait to see more!


----------



## djar007 (29/6/13)

Looking forward to a case swap.


----------



## /// (9/7/13)

Always need to sell stuff ...

http://www.theshout.com.au/2013/07/08/article/Rocks-Brewing-building-own-brewery-appoints-Tim-Fishwick/GXCBKWEMXD


----------



## Bizier (9/7/13)

Good write up mate, sounds ace.


----------



## Maxt (10/7/13)

Nice work Scott.. Bringing more fine beer to the South coast !


----------



## mje1980 (10/7/13)

I can assume you're doing all the welding scotty??!


----------



## S.E (10/7/13)

mje1980 said:


> I can assume you're doing all the welding scotty??!


I think Grant’s doing the welding, Scotty is in charge of power tools.


----------



## Kingbrownbrewing (10/7/13)

Scotty, how did you guys score the 'Fish'? He will take you boys to the next level; I had better watch my back. And my taps.....


----------



## /// (11/9/13)

Been a bit busy. Paid a visit to inspect the kit, made a collab at Coachella Valley Brewing (the desert rocks btw) and drank a crap load of good beer ...

Here she is ... her name is Connie btw ... and the first one is a fish taco ....


----------



## /// (11/9/13)

Helps to resize pics!


----------



## /// (11/9/13)

Oh yeah, most important pic ..


----------



## poppa joe (11/9/13)

/// said:


> Oh yeah, most important pic ..


Looks like thats gunna cost more than $8.00 a stubbie
PJ


----------



## Grainer (11/9/13)

i feel reduced


----------



## /// (11/9/13)

Took me 20 years of plastic bucket cred to get here ...


----------



## jyo (11/9/13)

That's awesome, mate.
It must feel pretty amazing to get to where you are doing something you love. Top stuff.


----------



## /// (19/10/13)

Whole bunch of pics here. https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10151715191346243.1073741830.111571201242&type=3Start dropping gear into site next week, along with the start of the building we need to do.

Bit of a personal moment seeing the brewhouse getting pulled out of the containers, especially when I realise how much stuff we had bought!


----------



## Crouch (21/10/13)

Looks quality mate ... Hope it all goes well!


----------



## joshuahardie (24/10/13)

What is the address of the new brewery?


----------



## NewtownClown (24/10/13)

Alexandria


----------



## /// (14/11/13)

Might have been a bit busy. Equipment is in, be installed starting in about 3-4 weeks. Brewspace is a bomb site, but the outside is getting there,


----------



## Yob (14/11/13)

Phaarkin nice.. Epic man, can't wait to get out and have a tour..


----------



## huez (19/11/13)

I'll use my first post on these forums to say how excited i am that i found where the brewery is going this afternoon, no more then a 5 min walk from my place. Quite dangerous! Also dangerous thats its pretty much next to my gym, can see myself veering right to the Rocks brewery and having a beer instead of turning left and sweating beer out for an hour in the gym.

Damn Exited!


----------



## manticle (19/11/13)

Quick pint before, few pints after. Easy done.


----------



## mje1980 (19/11/13)

/// said:


> Might have been a bit busy. Equipment is in, be installed starting in about 3-4 weeks. Brewspace is a bomb site, but the outside is getting there,


Bloody hell scotty, been busy alright! Nice work mate


----------



## huez (19/11/13)

manticle said:


> Quick pint before, few pints after. Easy done.


its bound to happen, no good lying about it


----------



## /// (19/11/13)

huez said:


> I'll use my first post on these forums to say how excited i am that i found where the brewery is going this afternoon, no more then a 5 min walk from my place. Quite dangerous! Also dangerous thats its pretty much next to my gym, can see myself veering right to the Rocks brewery and having a beer instead of turning left and sweating beer out for an hour in the gym.
> 
> Damn Exited!


Gym-smym, I'll get you lifting full 65kg kegs for an hour, no membership fee. best thing there will be a pint in the bar waiting ...

Will pop up some pics of the inside, getting there.


----------



## huez (19/11/13)

Don't be surprised if i take you up on that offer, i worked in bars for 10 years i don't mind throwing a few Kegs around for a free beer! 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## /// (8/12/13)

Been a bit busy, looks a bit puretty!


----------



## NewtownClown (8/12/13)

Drool!


----------



## tiprya (8/12/13)

Looking fantastic. Can't wait to come by for a tour.


----------



## sponge (9/12/13)

So you'll be able to set one up in my brewing dungeon before the new year..?

Cheers Scotty! I'll bring a cold slab of new for your efforts..


----------



## /// (9/12/13)

Trades are a bit hard to get at this time of the year Mssrs Spongie, but will do my best.


----------



## Bribie G (9/12/13)

Where is the old brewhouse? Is it actually at the pub? (only went there once about three years ago).. if so will the old brewhouse be cleared out and converted into bar area if that's feasible?


----------



## NewtownClown (9/12/13)

I believe I read in Crafty Pint they use contract brewers... That's why they are The Rocks Brewing Company - soon to be Rock's Brewery.
Not 100% sure...


----------



## /// (9/12/13)

We are 100% contract atm, across 4 breweries on average from Mildura to IBC to Australian Brewery to 6 String. Sydney Harbour Foreshore Authority told us from the get-go that we would never be able to put the brewery in The Rocks. Happy for us to have the pub and beers named after the area, but a big no to trucks and all the usual brewery stuff.


----------



## NewtownClown (9/12/13)

/// said:


> Sydney Harbour Foreshore Authority


What a corrupt bunch they are being proven to be...
Was a "brew pub" type setup ever considered to supply just harts?

Looking forward to buying your packaged product off the shelf locally! Growler re-fills at the brewery in the cards? (Sell it by the millilitre and fill my keg?)


----------



## /// (9/12/13)

I'll side step the issues that SHFA have had around other tenants, but there is no room for any brewing and at 40+ kegs a week that is still a reasonable sized bit of kit. 

Growler fills will be in place as well as packaged sales. Looking forward to taking home growlers personally! ;p


----------



## Bizier (10/12/13)

Come on mate, it would be perfect, you could just run waste stream to ocean, it would even create your own special fishing spot. And you are then lowering your BODs by eating the fish, serve them as carbon neutral or something. Harbour whosits don't understand the idea of food miles.


----------



## /// (30/12/13)

Chiller is in ... We small one ...


----------



## Bizier (30/12/13)

Neat layout and sexy floor drains.


----------



## Yob (30/12/13)

What's the output of the brewery going to be? As in volume?


----------



## /// (30/12/13)

About 500,000 at the mo, can slide to about 1.2 mill with a few tanks in. All the services are oversized so I can add tanks straight in. On contract I am at about 250 odd ATM, so it will fill pretty quickly.

Last bit of kit is in on Thursday, just
Need to finish the building stuff and away we go.


----------



## /// (30/12/13)

Forgot to say 'oh yeah, sexy floors'. Spent 5 years trying to hose down floors uphill and to a small pit, never doing that again!

Floor was relatively cheap too, worth every cent


----------



## Bizier (30/12/13)

Mate, it is the unsexy stuff that makes the daily difference to an enjoyable job, therefore "free" productivity.

Your floor turned me on mate.


----------



## O'Henry (30/12/13)

If you don't put in the right floor, every brewer who ever works there will curse you all the day. Also, insulation on the chiller pipe work.

Edit: Forgot to say, looking sexi!


----------



## fletcher (31/12/13)

NewtownClown said:


> Alexandria


hell. yes. stone's throw for me... woooo


----------



## mje1980 (31/12/13)

/// said:


> Chiller is in ... We small one ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't tell me you drive that forklift scotty? 

Looking good mate, is there a train station in Alexandria?


----------



## huez (31/12/13)

Mascot or green square. Mascot probably slightly closer. 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ross (31/12/13)

Looking great Scotty, Hope I get a chance to come & have a look when down in February...

Cheers Ross


----------



## /// (31/12/13)

I am king at creative forklift use ... Those empty 20' containers did not stand a chance yesterday

Mark - in between green square and mascot ... Mascot a bit closer

Looking forward to beer being in 1 place ... Not 5 ... As is the current

Scotty


----------



## joshuahardie (9/1/14)

Just went and had a quick look at lunch today. Very Impressive. Would of stopped you to say hello Scotty, but you looked like you were in a meeting.

Not to worry, Ill be there for a beer as soon as it opens, because it is only about a 10 minute walk from my work


----------



## /// (9/1/14)

Mate should have said hello, was chatting with the boys from Blackrock in the Shire. Almost there


----------



## huez (9/1/14)

When is the big day scotty?? 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## /// (15/1/14)

Almost there, first week o

f feb we are firing things up ... Hopefully



Big white thing is the chiller ... Got dropped
Into the bunded area today and we had about 2cm to play with, good luck or good management on that one.

Also get the keys to out new pub next week, anyone good with a sledge hammer?


----------



## huez (16/1/14)

Looking forward to the build thread of that one too..... Seen a few window decals have gone on as well! 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## S.E (16/1/14)

/// said:


> Almost there, first week o
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where is the new pub Scotty, are you opening one around here?


----------



## huez (16/1/14)

I believe it's the old lord raglan in redfern 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## mattfos01 (16/1/14)

It would be nice to see The Lord raglan open again...


----------



## /// (16/1/14)

Yep redfern, get the keys next week. Sean imagine if there was one in the gong, you guys would send me broke ...


----------



## huez (22/2/14)

Anyone heading here today?


----------



## Crofty (22/2/14)

Yep, here now with bigwilly


----------



## huez (22/2/14)

Ah i already left! Food was pretty amazing. Me and my girlfriend had a personal tour of the brewery with one of the promotion staff as scotty was running late. She knew her stuff, only really wanted to see the mash filter anyway 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## mb-squared (22/2/14)

wow, looks great. I'm hoping to make it down this weekend to check out the new digs.


----------



## Crofty (22/2/14)

huez said:


> Ah i already left! Food was pretty amazing. Me and my girlfriend had a personal tour of the brewery with one of the promotion staff as scotty was running late. She knew her stuff, only really wanted to see the mash filter anyway
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


Food was great, and Scotty had turned up while we were there. The place looks amazing!


----------



## pat86 (16/4/14)

I'm keen to pop in and have some hangman and porter fresh! how do I know what Scotty looks like?


----------



## sponge (16/4/14)

You'll know.


----------



## joshuahardie (16/4/14)

The brewery is a 5 min walk from my work, and is now my local.

The beers are top notch and the pulled pork and beef brisket sandwiches are awesome.

Must say Scotty you have looked pretty darn busy every time I have been in there, so i didn't want to pull you away from the brewdeck, to bend your ear.


----------



## Mattwa (16/4/14)

Dropped by the Lord Raglan on Friday afternoon and enjoyed a complimentary Hangman. Looking good!


----------



## mattfos01 (16/4/14)

Had a few beers in the raglan Saturday afternoon, nice selection, will be back.


----------



## /// (16/4/14)

It's Wednesday and already done over 35 hours ... Josh if you are about say g'day, that way I can get you to lift something ...

Get in and try the wet hop is my recommendation, drank like a dream out of the tank ... 

The Raglan is ticking along, thanks for calling in. Hoping to have a beer there next Thursday arvo, probation round 4 ...


----------

